# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > Foxpro > سوال: تبدیل کدپیج ویندوز به داس (ایران سیستم)

## mostafa_zamani

سلام علیکم و رحمت الله
من می خواهم کدپیج ویندوز را به داس (ایران سیستم ) تبدیل کنم و برنامه Datamanger را دانلود کردم و داخل سورس آن فایل .code_iran را تست کردم ولی جواب نداد !؟
لطفا مرا راهنمایی کنید ! و یا اگر تابع دیگری سراغ دارید اطلاع دهید . 
در ضمن من برای تبدیل از کدپیچ داس به ویندوز از فایل code_page.prg  همان سورس بالا استفاده کردم  و جواب داد ، ولی اگر شما تابع بهتری سراغ دارید لطفا اطلاع دهید !
با  تشکر و سپاس

----------


## gh_khajehzade

سلام
کار استاد رضا حیدری کیا که متاسفانه خیلی وقته خبری از ایشون اینجا نیست! امیدوارم خیلی خوب و سرحال باشند.

----------


## mostafa_zamani

ضمن تشکر از حضرت عالی 
من یک تابع می خوام که بتونم یک رشته فارسی در  ویژوال فاکس پرو ویندوز را  به رشته فارسی  در داس با کد پیج ایران سیستم تبدیل کنم . 
( تبدیل از کد پیج ویندوز  فارسی به  کد پیج ایران سیستم  DOS ) 
( تابع را در محیط ویژوال فاکس اجرا کنم )
من از فایل ارسالی شما چیزی دستگیرم نشد.
با تشکر

----------


## gh_khajehzade

برنامه باید در محیط command promt اجرا بشه (در xp تست کردم) قبلش یک فارسی ساز(مثلا vegaf)  رو اجرا کن و در *فاکس تحت dos*  فرمان
do code . برنامه یک فایل رو بعنوان ورودی میگیره و با انتخاب فیلدهایی که باید تبدیل بشن کار تبدیل رو انجام میده.
نمیدونم به شکل تابع هم استفاده میشه یا نه .

----------


## gh_khajehzade

> ( تابع را در محیط ویژوال فاکس اجرا کنم )


ببخشید بدون دقت بیشتر جواب دادم.تو فاکس dos تست شده  ولی تو ویژوال تست نکردم.

----------


## farhad_shiri_ex

1- رجیستر کردن dll
2- ساخت یک آبجکت از dll با نام کلاس "Dw2WdConvertor.clsDw2WdConvertor"
3- تبدیل از داس به ویندوز با استفاده از تابع FstrWinSentence پارامتر ورودی "رشته"
4- تبدیل از ویندوز به داس با استفاده از تابع FstrDosSentence پارامتر ورودی "رشته"

----------


## mostafa_zamani

> ببخشید بدون دقت بیشتر جواب دادم.تو فاکس dos تست شده  ولی تو ویژوال تست نکردم.


سلام علیکم
همینکه وقت می گذارید و برای رفع مشکل دیگران اقدام می کنید ، قابل تقدیر است.
متشکرم

خوشبختانه با یک دستکاری جزیی در code_iran.prg  مربوط به برنامه Datamanegr تقریبا مشکل حل شد .

----------


## new_day

با سلام           این کد هم از برنامه همین اساتیددر این سایت جدا شده امتحان  کنید  امیدوارم   مشکلتون حل بشه

----------


## mohammad bayervand

سلام به اساتید بزرگوار 
من یک مشکل در همین زمینه ولی از زاویه دیگه ایی دارم
من تمام کار ها را انجام دادم کدهای معادل را هم دارم و با استفاده از برنامه ایی که خودم نوشتم اطلاعات فایل dbf را در گرید برنامه ام میبینم 
اما
نوشته هایی که قرار است تبدیل به فونت های فارسی تحت ویدوز شوند با استاندارد هایی که من در کدپیج 850 دیدم فرق دارد
یک دوستی من را اینگونه راهنمایی کرد که باید در کانکشن خودم اعلام کنم که کاراکتر ها از نوع codepage =850 هستن من هرچی باش کلنجار رفتم نتونستم

کانکشن من :
@"Driver={Microsoft dBASE Driver (*.dbf)};DriverID=277;SourceType=DBF;SourceDB=" + FileAdress + ";CodePage=850;Extended Properties=dBase IV ;"

کاراکتر های استاندارد
excle.jpg

کاراکتر غیر استاندارد
dbf2sql.jpg

----------

